# nvidia : OnDemandVBlankInterrupts

## samuelv

In the readme of the latest nvidia drivers theres an option you can set so that the nvidia driver doesnt interrupt the cpu 60 times a sec. I'v added the option OnDemandVBlankInterrupts to my xorg.conf.

```
Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Nvidia"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        Card            "** NVIDIA (generic)                   [nv]"

        Option          "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts"      "1"

EndSection

```

It doesnt seem to work, powertop still gives 60 interrupts. When I check the xorg log I get this.

```
(WW) NVIDIA(0): Option "OnDemandVBlankInterrupts" is not used
```

Its a laptop gpu 8600M/GT. 

Any ideas ?

----------

## samuelv

Using the driver from the nvidia website seems to fix the problem. Any ideas why ? Does the gentoo package use a speciaal var for compiling the driver ?

----------

## PaulBredbury

What versions? OnDemandVBlankInterrupts is new.

----------

## samuelv

Currently I'm using the latest driver from the nvidia site

100.14.19

emerge nvidia-drivers gives version

100.14.09

Ah there's the problem  :Smile: 

So for people who have the same problem, wait until the package has been updated.

----------

## PaulBredbury

It's already in Portage.

```
equery list -p -o -e nvidia-drivers
```

----------

